# Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????



## Trollvater (23. September 2006)

Hallo Boardis  :m 
Bin von meiner Angeltour (Farsund / Björnvac ) zurück .  
Wir fuhren zu 4 Personen. Einer heißer wie der andere auf große Räuber.|supergri 
3 Tage vor Ende der Tour bekamen wir reichlich Wind und Regen manchmal auch in sehr starken Schüben!!|uhoh: 
Da wir alle nochmals aufs Meer wollten , um noch ein paar schöne Pollak zu fangen kam das Wetter sehr ungelegen. Also war abwarten Angesagt. |evil:  
Mehrerer Regengüsse manche auch sehr stark mit Wind gingen nieder.
Dann kam eine kleine Lücke in den Wolken und man konnte sogar den blauen Himmel sehen, das gab Hoffnung.|supergri   

Aber schon konnte man am Horizont riesige / gewaltige Wolkentürme mit deutlich dunkelgrauen bis tiefschwarzen Einfärbungen kommen sehen und der Wind nahm in stärke Böhenhaft zu.  
Ich gab diesen Ausflug aufs Meer auf !!! und sagte den 3 Mitstreitern, das  ich bei diesen Wetterbedingungen nicht bereit sei raus zufahren ,das wollte ein Freund nicht so hinnehmen und es gab Streit.|krach: 

Im nach hinein kann ich Sagen das sich das Wetter eigentlich nicht so schlimm entwickelte hat wie es zuerst den Anschein hatte.|kopfkrat 
Das gab natürlich Anlass zu Diskussionen.  
Aber muß ich nicht jede Gefahr von einer Reisegruppe Abwenden, selbst auf die Gefahr hin das es Wettermäßig doch mal glimpflicher abgeht als man zuerst vermutet hat ?

Ich denke es Verunglücken zu viele Sportsfreunde dort oben in Norwegen.
Ich selber bin bestimmt kein Angsthase und habe genug schwierigste Situationen auf dem Meer gemeistert.:m 

Ich weiß auch wie schnell so ein Wetter zum Horrortrip wird.
Mitten im Sommer aus heiterem Himmel plötzlich eine kleine!!! schwarze Wolke über uns und es gab Hagelschlag vom feinsten.

Anbei versuche ich mal die Bilder einzustellen sie geben die Situation nur eingeschränkt wieder. In Wirklichkeit Sah es eigentlich Bedrohlicher aus, weil der ganze schwarze Rand rechts fehlt, den man normal Sehen konnte.
Außerdem hatten wir ein großes Boot ( Gleiter ), das sehr Windanfällig war.  |kopfkrat 

Gruß Trollvater


----------



## Lotte (23. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

moin-moin,

tja, das ist immer so eine sache mit dem wetter!!!

aber, meiner meinung nach, hast du dich richtig verhalten!!! sobald der leiseste zweifel aufkommt sollte man(n) das wasser verlassen, oder erst gar nicht herausfahren. dann bleibt man halt mal nen tag in der hütte und ärgert sich, aber das ist immer noch besser als später in seenot auf dem meer zu treiben. es ist manchmal schwer, wer kennt solche situationen nicht, aber sicherheit geht vor.

die signatur von dolfin ist in der richtung genau die richtige einstellung!!!



			
				dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts ist schöner als Bootsangeln - wenn man am Abend noch das Boot festmachen kann!    #6  :q


----------



## arno (23. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

moin trollvater.
ich finde das du dich absolut richtig verhalten hast.
wenn erstmal das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist ,hätte es dir den kragen gekostet.
da heist es dann ganz schnell, das du doch die erfahrung hast und das wetter viel besser einschätzen hättest müssen.


----------



## Klaus S. (23. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Hättest doch fahren können, sagst ja selber das sogar aus heiteren Himmel heraus ein Wolke kommen kann und es anfängt zu hageln. Wenn du so ängstlich bist dann kommst du ja nie raus zum Angeln. 

Man, natürlich hast du alles Richtig gemacht... :m


----------



## Big Rolly (23. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Also meiner Meinung nach war es das einzig richtige, wenn man die Verantwortung für andere hat. Wenn jemand allein fährt dann ist es was anderes wenn man "Wetterpoker" spielt.

Es war nicht nur richtig sondern auch mutig nein zu sagen #6

Denke so einem kapitän kann man immer wieder vertrauen


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (23. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Versteh nicht das einige um jeden Preis Fische fangen wollen. Was wäre denn gewesen wenn das Wetter so gekommen wäre wie Du gedacht hast? Oder schlimmer... Im harmlosesten Fall hättet Ihr umsonst Benzin verfahren, im schlimmsten Fall würde die Seenotrettung nun vielleicht immernoch nach euch suchen.
Ich bin kein Norwegen/Wetter Experte aber hab genug Respekt vor dem Meer und wenn der Himmel z.B. hier auf der Ostsee anfängt komisch auszusehen geht bei mir schon die erste Alarmglocke an. Dann lieber ein versauter Angeltag als irgendwo auf Rettung zu warten oder tot ausm Meer gefischt zu werden.... 

Respekt dafür das Du standhaft geblieben bist und nicht rausgefahren bist... #6


----------



## Torskfisk (23. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Keine Frage, absolut richtig, sowie auch nur einer aus der Truppe sagt ICH nicht, dann geht es rein, die anderen könnten dann immernoch entscheiden ob sie die Gefahr eingehen wollen oder nicht. Unvernunft hin oder her?
Wenn dann auch noch der einzige mit Bootserfahrung sagt, es wird zu gefährlich dann kann es keine zwei Meinungen geben, lieber fünfmal umsonst wieder reingefahren als einmal zuviel draussen geblieben.
Kein Fisch der Welt ist es wert sein Leben auf´s Spiel zu setzen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Moin,
ich kann mich den Meinungen meiner vor-poster nur anschließen. Kein Fisch kann es wert sein, das Leben mehrerer Personen aufs Spiel zu setzen.

Der Blanke Hans kennt keine Gnade.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Trollvater (24. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Hallo Boardis 
Ich bedanke mich ausdrücklich für Eueren Zuspruch zu meiner Entscheidung. 

Als Organisator (das mache ich schon ca. 20 Jahre ) so einer Angeltour möchte man seinen Freunden / Kollegen ja nun wirklich nur das Beste in Sachen Fischfang usw. Präsentieren. 

Da ich aber selber schon mal vor 25 Jahren durch Unerfahrenheit in Dänemark in Seenot geraten bin und dabei bald meinen Bruder verlohr,von der komplett verlohrenen umfangreichen Angelausrüstung ganz zu schweigen gehe ich schon viele Jahre was das Wetter anbelangt keinen Kompromiss mehr ein. 

Ich möchte niemals in die Situation kommen nach so einer Angeltour, einen meiner Mitstreiter nachher Zuhause als verletzt,Vermiesst oder Verstorben zu melden.

Das man dem Wetter so wie es auch spez. für die Region Fahrsund / Schären und spez. das offene Meer von Boardis hier bestätigt wird , dort besonder Beachten schenken sollte ist klar und es ist eigentlich manchmal nicht zu Übersehen das Gefahr im Verzuge ist. 
Wenn da nicht gewisse Erwartungshaltungen bei den Sportskollegen ins Spiel kämen. 

Selbst wenn es einen dann doch nicht wie Erwartet Wettermäßig voll erwischt, sondern es an einem Vorüber zieht hat man das einzige Richtige getan um die Gruppe in Sicherheit zu halten.

Wenn da nicht die Ungeduld und der Jagdeifer mancher Sportfischer wäre.
Da ist Angelleidenschaft Jagdeifer usw. natürlich der schlechteste aller Ratgeber!! Zwei meiner Mitfahrer waren überigens sofort meiner Meinung nachdem ich ihnen von den Wetterkapriolen an dieser Küste Berichtete, nur ein Sportsfreund wurde recht Giftig er Bedrohte sogar einen der Kollegen weil er mir Zustimmte und damit die Angeltour des Tages für Ihn immer Aussichtsloser wurde!!
Leider kann man dann auch in Gespächen nicht immer auf Einsicht hoffen.


----------



## Big Fins (24. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Alles richtig gemacht so, egal ob Norwegen oder sonstwo. Es sieht übrigends fast so aus, als sei der blaue "Fleck" nur das Zentrum eines rotierenden Wolkentief. 
Man könnte auch ein Barometer mitnehmen. Fällt es zusehends, sollte man schleunigst nach Hause schippern.


----------



## HD4ever (24. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

ganz klar besser (und gesünder) lieber etwas mehr an Vorsicht walten zu lassen als leichtsinnig zu sein .... #6
man hört ja nun leider viel zu oft von Unfällen da oben ...


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Vorsicht ist besser als am nächsten Tag in der Zeitung zu stehen!
Wer das nicht versteht war noch nicht bei kritischen Situationen draußen! Danach sind alle geheilt!
Soll dein Kollege doch beim nächsten Mal sich mit jemand anders in Gefahr begeben!
Gruß
Tom|wavey:


----------



## ostseethaler (24. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Kann auch ein Lied davon singen in Seenot zu geraten. Und das am Nordcap im März. Allerdings ist uns da der Diesel verreckt. Aber Wetter mit Wind, Wellen, Schneesturm und 3° Grad kaltem Wasser. Ist schon ein paar Jahre her, aber wenn ich daran denke, wie hilflos man sich fühlt, geht mir heute noch der Kakstift.
Seither bin ich bei Ausfahrten aufs Meer(gerade in Norge) übervorsichtig. Und alle meine Angelmitstreiter sind da einhelliger Meinung.(1er ist von damals auch noch heute dabei).
Oberstes Gebot: Immer auf denjenigen Hören, der die meisten Bedenken hat an Bord!
Dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite.
Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Lieber einmal kurz vorsichtig als ein Leben lang tot..............

Alles richtig gemacht!!!!


----------



## BennyO (24. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Ich denke auch das du dihc absolut ricihtg verhalten hast. Mit dem Wetter ist nicht zu spaßen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## sunny (26. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Natürlich hast du alles richtig gemacht #6 . 

Ich weiß auch garnicht wie man sich deswegen in die Haare kriegen kann #d . Was manche Leute so alles riskieren, um nen Fisch zu fangen, unglaublich. Zumindest wüsste ich hinterher, mit wem ich nicht mehr in den Urlaub fahren würde  .

Warum ist denn der Schreihals nicht selber rausgefahren, du hättest doch nicht unbedingt mitfahren müssen? Oder war das dein Boot?


----------



## Stokker (26. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Absolut richtig gehandelt von dir. 
Als Bootsführer entscheide ich und kein anderer ob gefahren wird oder nicht....


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

zu 100% richtig verhalten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dummfisch (27. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Hallo,
als Bootsführer bzw. -besitzer entscheidet nur einer - du. Wem es nicht passt, der soll sich einen Kahn mieten und alleine fahren.
Ich bin auch lieber vorsichtig und riskiere nicht viel auf See.

Ein Erlebnis möchte ich mit euch teilen: Zwei uneinsichtige Freunde wollten mit mir auf Langeland unbedingt zum Angeln raus, obwohl ich vor sagte, dass die Wellen zu hoch seien. "Wieso, da ist doch nichts, du hast nur keine Lust.." Ich habe meine Sachen gepackt und bin (ich nur mit Badehose und Rettungsweste) mit ihnen raus aufs Wasser. "Warum hast du nur eine Badenhose an?" - "Weil mir warm ist"
Als wir dann (noch nicht weit) draußen waren, habe ich den Kurs leicht geändert (gegen die Wellen). Binnen Kürze waren beide bis auf die Haut nass und baten mich, zurück zu fahren, was ich dann auch liebend gerne tat. Jetzt wussten sie, warum ich nur eine Badehose an hatte und haben seitdem auf mein Urteil bezüglich rausfahren oder nicht vertraut.

Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Na das bedarf doch wohl keiner Diskussion!!! Absolut richtig gehandelt. Das nennt man "Verantwortungsbewußtsein"! #6 
Manche verwechseln halt Mut mit Leichtsinn! |uhoh:


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Hallo Bordies, 

ich schliesse mich an und erteile Lob wegen Standhaftigkeit und Verantwortungsbewusstsein.

Jeder Bootsführer sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass er Träger seemännsicher Sorgfaltspflichten ist. Ich bin kein Jurist, aber es ist vorstellbar, dass bei Verletzung dieser Sorgfaltspflichten ein Gericht daraus ein grob fahrlässiges Handeln ableiten könnte. Wer zu Fischfutter werden will, soll doch besser allein rausfahren.

Du bist des Seemanns Sorgfalt verpflichtet
Und hast nach bestem Gewissen über das Wetter gerichtet.
Ein jeder weiss doch darüber bescheid:
Im Zweifel für die Sicherheit!
Und wenn ein anderer unerfahrender Angerlsmann
Dies nicht akzeptieren kann
Und sogar Streit anfängt - o Graus
So lass ihn beim nächten Mal zu Haus!

Grüsse,

Stefan


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Moin Moin ,
100 % richtig verhalten . Dein Gefühl hat gesagt es ist zu gefährlich und auf sein Gefühl sollte man hören . Im nachherein ist man immer schlauer und die die gemeckert haben , die hätte ich sehen wollen wenn es wirklich so gekommen wäre wie Du es befürchtet hast . Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat 





> Lieber einmal kurz vorsichtig als ein Leben lang tot



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Guter 
Kaleu...#6 !

ps.mit Dir würd ich jederzeit eine Bootstour machen :m


----------



## Ostseestipper (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Habe ich mich Richtig verhalten ????*

Wer keinen Respekt vor dem Meer hat, der kennt es nicht!!!
Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung #6 

Du bist ein Lebenrettungsaktionsvermeider!!! #v


----------

